# [SOLVED]Problem z ALSA - brak karty

## vutives

Zainstalowalem sterowniki ALSA. Dzwiek dzialal, bylo ok. Potem uruchomilem ponownie komputer i juz dziweku ni ma. Pozatym 'aplay' nie dzialal. Wiec odinstalowalem i zainstalowalem sterowniki ponownie. Teraz po wpisaniu 'aplay' wywala mi to

```
localhost ~ # aplay

ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'

ALSA lib conf.c:3491:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device

ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

ALSA lib conf.c:3491:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device

ALSA lib confmisc.c:1072:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

ALSA lib conf.c:3491:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device

ALSA lib conf.c:3960:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device

ALSA lib pcm.c:2107:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

aplay: main:547: audio open error: No such device

```

Jakby nie mogl znalezc karty. Moja wersja ALSY: 1.0.11_rc3.

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

##  alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Last edited by vutives on Sun Feb 26, 2006 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

a alsamixer dziala?

Moze w /dev nie masz urzadzen?

Jest specjalny soft do tworzenia urzadzen w /dev

Mysle ze to wina udeva  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Hej a dodałeś odpowiednie wpisy w /etc/modules.autoload? Przy kompilacji modułów na pewno załadowało Ci je automatycznie a po restarcie niestety system nie domyśla się, o które sterowniki chodzi. Hm a może nie masz dodanej alsy do init'a (rc-update add alsa default).

----------

## Belliash

Nie dopisuje sie niczego.

Poprostu daje sie rc-update add alsasound default

DEFAULT => Nie BOOT jak to gdzies czytalem...

----------

## sebas86

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Nie dopisuje sie niczego.

 

Jeśli to są moduły instalowane przez emerge, jeśli te razem z kernelem to prawdopodobnie trzeba dopisać (przynajmniej, nie dawno jak używałem swojego twardziela z Gentoo na kompie u brata i trzymałem tymczasowo moduły do jego dźwiękówki to musiałem tak robić, lub ręcznie ładować po starcie systemu i restartować usługe ALSA.

Ten BOOT może być jeśli trochę zmodyfikujesz parametry jądra i utworzysz nowy podkatalog /etc/runlevels. Osobiście mam default oraz defaultxdm (automatyczny start graficznego menadżera logowania) tak zrobiony.  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Wiec tak, nie dopisywalem niczego. Wczesniej nic nie dopisywalem i bylo dobrze. Dodalem alsa za pomoca rc-update do boot. Amixer i alsamixer nie dziala.

```
localhost ~ # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

```

```
localhost ~ # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

Probowalem cos takiego

```
localhost ~ # insmod snd-mixer-oss

insmod: can't read 'snd-mixer-oss': No such file or director
```

i to

```
localhost ~ # insmod snd-pcm-oss

insmod: can't read 'snd-pcm-oss': No such file or directory

```

Przy starcie systemu dostaje cos takiego

```
dmesg

...

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000049

 printing eip:

e0879a7d

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0879a7d>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

EIP is at intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock+0x4d/0x370 [snd_intel8x0]

eax: 00000001   ebx: deda3424   ecx: e087b25c   edx: e087b25b

esi: df6f5000   edi: deda3437   ebp: deda3400   esp: df573e44

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 2980, threadinfo=df572000 task=df567a30)

Stack: ffffffff 00000001 00000002 ffffffff ffffffff deda3424 00000000 deda3437

       deda3400 c0223687 deda3424 00000000 deda3437 deda3400 e087a71b df6f5000

       00000050 e087b242 deda3424 e18cf313 dffffa00 00000014 df6f5000 ffffffed

Call Trace:

 [<c0223687>] snprintf+0x27/0x30

 [<e087a71b>] snd_intel8x0_probe+0x1bb/0x200 [snd_intel8x0]

 [<c022a879>] pci_call_probe+0x19/0x20

 [<c022a8e5>] __pci_device_probe+0x65/0x80

 [<c022a92f>] pci_device_probe+0x2f/0x50

 [<c02ac3db>] driver_probe_device+0x3b/0xb0

 [<c02ac4d0>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x60

 [<c02ac520>] __driver_attach+0x50/0x60

 [<c02ab929>] bus_for_each_dev+0x69/0x80

 [<c02ac555>] driver_attach+0x25/0x30

 [<c02ac4d0>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x60

 [<c02abe7d>] bus_add_driver+0x8d/0xe0

 [<c022ac04>] __pci_register_driver+0x84/0xc0

 [<e084b018>] alsa_card_intel8x0_init+0x18/0x1c [snd_intel8x0]

 [<c013ae04>] sys_init_module+0x164/0x210

 [<c0103165>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 00 00 74 1a 8b 5c 24 28 8b 74 24 2c 8b 7c 24 30 8b 6c 24 34 83 c4 38 c3 8d b6 00 00 00 00 8b 46 2c 8b 80 b8 00 00 00 85 c0 74 09 <81> 78 48 ff 7f 00 00 77 20 b9 40 ab 87 e0 ba e8 09 00 00 89 4c

...
```

Czemu nagle to przestalo dzialac? I o jakie urzadzenia w /dev chodzilo? Wczesniej robilem te samo akcje i dzialalo...

----------

## ilny

Sprobuj to, z handbooka :

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli podczas pracy z alsamixer wystąpią błędy, takie jak np. "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory", oznacza to najprawdopodobniej nieprawidłowo ustawione przez udev prawa dostępu do urządzeń. W celu przeładowania wpisów w /dev i naprawienia tego problemu należy wykonać polecenie killall udevd; udevstart.

 

----------

## vutives

Dalej to samo

----------

## sebas86

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg
> 
> ...

 

Hm dziwna sprawa... a rekompilowałeś może kernela? Jak tak to sprawdź czy masz w ogóle włączone wsparcie dla urządzeń dźwiękowych.

----------

## vutives

Kernelu zaladowalem moduly dla dzwieku. Wyglada na to ze nie mam odpowiednich urzadzen w dev ( http://www.jtz.org.pl/Html/Sound-HOWTO.pl-6.html#ss6.5 ). Te how to jest troche przestarzale. Jak mam utworzyc odpowiednie pliki w /dev (jesli to ma pomoc zadzialac)?

----------

## Belliash

1) Jak masz alsa-driver to tylko rc-update add alsasound default

2) Jak amsz z kernela to stawia sie alsa-utils i tak samo jak w pkt 1  :Wink: 

3) Insmod laduje modul ktory jest w . => powinienes za tem uzyc komendy modprobe  :Cool: .

4) Zdaje sie ze 1 moj post w tym topicu dal juz odpowiedz. Nie masz urzadzen w /dev i trzeba je stworzyc. Pogooglaj za Device Node Maker (skrypt ktory Ci je potworzy).

Problem dosyc czesto spotykany, sam nie raz sie  nim spotkalem.

IMHO Jak dla mnie SOLVED.

----------

## vutives

Troche nieczytelny dla twoj ostatni post. W kernely wsparcie dla kart dzwiekowych i alsa mam jako moduly. Zainstalowalem alsa-driver i alsa-utils. Mam wiec dodac rc-update add alsasound default? Czy tez w takim wypadku zainstalowac tylko alsa-utils?

----------

## Belliash

alsa-utils dostarcza alsamixer i skrypt alsasound.

Wiec chyab wypadaloby njpierw zainstalowac alsa-utils a pozniej dodac alsasound do runlevela?

----------

## WujekStaszek

```
alsaconf
```

----------

## Belliash

 *WujekStaszek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alsaconf
> ```
> ...

 

Nooo tak, jasne.

Z innego distra sie chyba urwales  :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

 *rafkup wrote:*   

>  *WujekStaszek wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> alsaconf
> ```
> ...

 

czemu?? przeciez to działa i pewnie zadziałą  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Zrobilem alsaconf ale dalej nie ma karty... Niby wykryl intel8x0 ale podem po poleceniu amixer jest 'no such device'. Gdzie jest jakis program do tworzenia tych plikow bo nie znalazlem na googlu?

----------

## Belliash

Przeciez wam tlumacze ze wszystko jest dobrze skonfigurowane trzeba tylko potworzyc urzadzenia.

```
#!/bin/bash

MAJOR=116

OSSMAJOR=14

MAX_CARDS=4

PERM=666

OWNER=root.root

DIR_PERM=755

DIR_OWNER=root.root

if [ "`grep -w -E "^audio" /etc/group`x" != x ]; then

  PERM=660

  OWNER=root.audio

  DIR_PERM=750

  DIR_OWNER=root.audio

fi

function create_odevice () {

  rm -f $1

  echo -n "Creating $1..."

  mknod -m $PERM $1 c $OSSMAJOR $2

  chown $OWNER $1

  echo " done"

}

function create_odevices () {

  tmp=0

  tmp1=0

  rm -f $1 $1?

  echo -n "Creating $1?..."

  while [ $tmp1 -lt $MAX_CARDS ]; do

    minor=$[ $2 + $tmp ]

    mknod -m $PERM $1$tmp1 c $OSSMAJOR $minor

    chown $OWNER $1$tmp1

    tmp=$[ $tmp + 16 ]

    tmp1=$[ $tmp1 + 1 ]

  done

  echo " done"

}

function create_device1 () {

  rm -f $1

  minor=$2

  echo -n "Creating $1..."

  mknod -m $PERM $1 c $MAJOR $minor

  chown $OWNER $1

  echo " done"

}

function create_devices () {

  tmp=0

  rm -f $1 $1?

  echo -n "Creating $1?..."

  while [ $tmp -lt $MAX_CARDS ]; do

    minor=$[ $tmp * 32 ]

    minor=$[ $2 + $minor ]

    mknod -m $PERM "${1}C${tmp}" c $MAJOR $minor

    chown $OWNER "${1}C${tmp}"

    tmp=$[ $tmp + 1 ]

  done

  echo " done"

}

function create_devices2 () {

  tmp=0

  rm -f $1 $1?

  echo -n "Creating $1??..."

  while [ $tmp -lt $MAX_CARDS ]; do

    tmp1=0

    while [ $tmp1 -lt $3 ]; do

      minor=$[ $tmp * 32 ]

      minor=$[ $2 + $minor + $tmp1 ]

      mknod -m $PERM "${1}C${tmp}D${tmp1}" c $MAJOR $minor

      chown $OWNER "${1}C${tmp}D${tmp1}"

      tmp1=$[ $tmp1 + 1 ]

    done

    tmp=$[ $tmp + 1 ]

  done

  echo " done"

}

function create_devices3 () {

  tmp=0

  rm -f $1 $1?

  echo -n "Creating $1??$4..."

  while [ $tmp -lt $MAX_CARDS ]; do

    tmp1=0

    while [ $tmp1 -lt $3 ]; do

      minor=$[ $tmp * 32 ]

      minor=$[ $2 + $minor + $tmp1 ]

      mknod -m $PERM "${1}C${tmp}D${tmp1}${4}" c $MAJOR $minor

      chown $OWNER "${1}C${tmp}D${tmp1}${4}"

      tmp1=$[ $tmp1 + 1 ]

    done

    tmp=$[ $tmp + 1 ]

  done

  echo " done"

}

if test "$1" = "-?" || test "$1" = "-h" || test "$1" = "--help"; then

  echo "Usage: snddevices [max]"

  exit

fi

if test "$1" = "max"; then

  DSP_MINOR=19

fi

# OSS (Lite) compatible devices...

if test $OSSMAJOR -eq 14; then

  create_odevices /dev/mixer            0

  create_odevice /dev/sequencer         1

  create_odevices /dev/midi0            2       # /dev/midi is for tclmidi

  create_odevices /dev/dsp              3

  create_odevices /dev/audio            4

  create_odevice /dev/sndstat           6

  create_odevice /dev/music             8

  create_odevices /dev/dmmidi           9

  create_odevices /dev/dmfm             10

  create_odevices /dev/amixer           11      # alternate mixer

  create_odevices /dev/adsp             12      # alternate dsp

  create_odevices /dev/amidi            13      # alternate midi

  create_odevices /dev/admmidi          14      # alternate direct midi

  # create symlinks

  ln -svf /dev/mixer0 /dev/mixer

  ln -svf /dev/midi00 /dev/midi                 # /dev/midi0 is for tclmidi

  ln -svf /dev/dsp0 /dev/dsp

  ln -svf /dev/audio0 /dev/audio

  ln -svf /dev/music /dev/sequencer2

  ln -svf /dev/adsp0 /dev/adsp

  ln -svf /dev/amidi0 /dev/amidi

fi

# Remove old devices

mv -f /dev/sndstat /dev/1sndstat

rm -f /dev/snd*

mv -f /dev/1sndstat /dev/sndstat

if [ -d /dev/snd ]; then

  rm -f /dev/snd/*

  rmdir /dev/snd

fi

# Create new ones

mkdir -m $DIR_PERM -p /dev/snd

chown $DIR_OWNER /dev/snd

create_devices  /dev/snd/control        0

create_device1  /dev/snd/seq            1

create_device1  /dev/snd/timer          33

create_devices2 /dev/snd/hw             4       4

create_devices2 /dev/snd/midi           8       8

create_devices3 /dev/snd/pcm            16      8       p

create_devices3 /dev/snd/pcm            24      8       c

# Loader devices

echo "ALSA loader devices"

rm -f /dev/aload*

create_devices  /dev/aload              0

create_device1  /dev/aloadSEQ           1
```

Po odpaleniu tego skryptu powinno byc OK.

P.S. Googlarka nie gryzie.

----------

## WujekStaszek

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Nooo tak, jasne.
> 
> Z innego distra sie chyba urwales 

 

Zawsze uzywam tego polecenia w kazdej dystrybucji - przynajmniej mam pewnosc, ze wszystko bedzie dobrze, na Gentoo dziala bardzo dobrze. 

```
env ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0' emerge alsa-driver

alsaconf

rc-update add alsasound boot
```

Mam taka sama karte - te polecenia dzialaja (u mnie dzialaja).

----------

## Belliash

 *WujekStaszek wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   Nooo tak, jasne.
> 
> Z innego distra sie chyba urwales  
> 
> Zawsze uzywam tego polecenia w kazdej dystrybucji - przynajmniej mam pewnosc, ze wszystko bedzie dobrze, na Gentoo dziala bardzo dobrze. 
> ...

 

Czytasz co sie do Ciebie pisze?

Po primo, sterowniki sa zainstalowane, laduja sie alenie ma urzadze w /dev

A po secunod rc-update add alsasound default a nie boot  :Laughing: .

----------

## vutives

Rafkup, odpalilem ten skrypt. Nie pomoglo... Dalej jest 'no such device'...

```
localhost ~ # /alsa

Creating /dev/mixer?... done

Creating /dev/sequencer... done

Creating /dev/midi0?... done

Creating /dev/dsp?... done

Creating /dev/audio?... done

Creating /dev/sndstat... done

Creating /dev/music... done

Creating /dev/dmmidi?... done

Creating /dev/dmfm?... done

Creating /dev/amixer?... done

Creating /dev/adsp?... done

Creating /dev/amidi?... done

Creating /dev/admmidi?... done

create symbolic link `/dev/mixer' to `/dev/mixer0'

create symbolic link `/dev/midi' to `/dev/midi00'

create symbolic link `/dev/dsp' to `/dev/dsp0'

create symbolic link `/dev/audio' to `/dev/audio0'

create symbolic link `/dev/sequencer2' to `/dev/music'

create symbolic link `/dev/adsp' to `/dev/adsp0'

create symbolic link `/dev/amidi' to `/dev/amidi0'

rm: cannot remove `/dev/snd': Is a directory

Creating /dev/snd/control?... done

Creating /dev/snd/seq... done

Creating /dev/snd/timer... done

Creating /dev/snd/hw??... done

Creating /dev/snd/midi??... done

Creating /dev/snd/pcm??p... done

Creating /dev/snd/pcm??c... done

ALSA loader devices

Creating /dev/aload?... done

Creating /dev/aloadSEQ... done

```

Taki jest wynik tego skryptuLast edited by vutives on Sun Feb 26, 2006 1:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## WujekStaszek

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Czytasz co sie do Ciebie pisze?
> 
> Po primo, sterowniki sa zainstalowane, laduja sie alenie ma urzadze w /dev
> 
> A po secunod rc-update add alsasound default a nie boot .

 

Tak, czasem czytam, a ten boot wzialem ze strony gentoo.pl, dziala.

Kiedys mialem podobnie w Slackwarze i mialem cos zle z modulami. Pewnie tym razem to problem z dev'ami, az tak sie nie znam.

----------

## Belliash

Opis na stronie gentoo.pl jest stary.

Zajrzyj do mauala => lepiej zrobisz  :Wink: 

Slackware to nie Gentoo.

wpisz /etc/init.d/alsasound stop i zobacz czy wywali jakis blad. jesli tak, pokaz jaki  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

```
 ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                                                            [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                         [ !! ]
```

----------

## Belliash

Interesuje mnie:

1) cat /etc/make.conf

2) cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

3) emerge -pv alsa-driver

4) cat /usr/src/linux/.config

Mozesz jeszcze zrobic:

emerge epm

epm -qa | grep alsa  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

USE="aac alsa -arts bmp -bonobo cdr dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif -gb ffmpeg ftp -gb -gnome gphoto2 -gtk -gtkhtml hal java javascript kde mp3 mozilla mysql opengl gif png pda ssl qt quicktime svg usb v4l vcd X xvid xmms xprint bluetooth"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="pl"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

To zostalo troche pozmienianie prze alsaconf ale i tak powinno byc dobrze.

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

##  alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11rc2 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv alsa-driver

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3  USE="oss -debug -doc" 0 kB

```

```
#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AUDIO_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DECODER is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

```

i jeszcze

```
localhost ~ # epm -qa | grep alsa

alsa-lib-1.0.11_rc3

alsa-headers-1.0.11_rc3

alsa-utils-1.0.11_rc2

gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11

xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2

```

----------

## Belliash

Dobra, ....

Na poczatek w kernelu wylaczylbym ALSE, tj:

```
CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m
```

bym powylaczal.

zostawilbym tylko:

```
CONFIG_SND=m
```

Czyli obsluge karty dzwiekowej, jako modul.

Nastepnie wpisalbym:

```
USE="oss" emerge alsa-driver
```

Zainstalowaloby to stery ALSA (intel8x0 => tak masz w make.conf ustawione  :Wink: ).

Pozniej przeemergowalbym:

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

Po czym wydalbym komende:

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

Chyba ze masz ja juz w runlevelu DEFAULT.

Po czym usunalbym plik /etc/modules.d/alsa

i wrzucil ten:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

Po tem wpisalbym shutdown -r now  :Wink: 

Zabootowal go i wpisal alsamixer.

Jak sie uruchomi to ustawilbym glosnosc, a jak nie to napisal tu blad jaki zwraca i zastanowil sie czy Twoja dzwiekowka to napewno intel8x0 a nie intel-hda  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

Ale zeby byl CONFIG_SND to chyba musi byc wlaczana obsluga ALSY. Jesli nie to powiedz mi dokladnie gdzie to ustawic w jadrze   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Belliash

make menuconfig

Device Drivers => Sound Card

czy jakos tak  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

No wlasnie. Zeby yblo menu z wyborem karty musi byc zaznaczona obsluga ALSA.

----------

## Belliash

Stary co Ty bredzisz?

popatrz i pomysl 2x.

A najlepiej zmien dystrybucje bo widze ze na Gentoo to chyba nie jestes gotowy.

----------

## sebas86

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Ale zeby byl CONFIG_SND to chyba musi byc wlaczana obsluga ALSY. Jesli nie to powiedz mi dokladnie gdzie to ustawic w jadrze  

 

Rafkup ma rację, wyłącz obsługę ALSY w kernelu lub nie kompilu alsa-drivers i skorzystaj z modułów jądra. Jedno albo drugie. Może po prostu się gryzą obydwa rozwiązania.  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Soryy, moja wina, nie doczytalem. Myslalem, ze mialo zostac CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m   :Embarassed:  . Juz kompiluje jadro i poinformuje Was o wynikach.

----------

## vutives

Dziala!! Dzieki wielkie.

----------

